# Exploded diagram of TH400 Tranny



## BOBGOO (Mar 29, 2000)

Hi, i live in the U.K. and its hard to get service info on my k30 crew cab. I'm rebuilding my transmision as it has died on me but the books I've ordered are taking forever to come. Can anyone send me a diagram so that I can get started?
Cheers
Rob


----------

